

Mathematics writer Martin Gardner has died - henning
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/05/martin-gardner-remembered-october-21st-1914-may-22nd-2010/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Other articles with discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372045>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1371335>

